# Drill bit sharpener



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Have an inventory of many drill bits - mostly standard sizes in a variety of diameters, some of them with broken ends, and a few rusted spade bits. After talking with a "sharpening guy" and his prices for each bit (@ about $2.00 each), looked on line & found "Drill Doctor" drill sharpening device at $130. Have you tried this device and is it REALLY worth the time & $ to get one? How do you economically sharpen both standard AND spade bits? As always your input is appreciated. 
woodchux


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Never tried any sharpening device - I sharpen everything by hand. That's just the way I learned it years ago. That's about as economical as it gets.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use this*

I've had one of these for 30 years and I use it attached to my 6 x 48" vertical belt sander. It works on twist drills from 3/16" to 3/4"and even larger. 

The belt sander is best because of the large surface area compared to a small wheel and you can easily change grits. I use a 100 grit belt. 

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D41...id=1407416572&sr=8-4&keywords=drill+sharpener

I do sharpen freehand when I'm in a rush, but that's an "acquired" skill and takes some practice..... :yes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0SQkzScQk0

I use the method below which rotates the drill while grinding to get the proper relief angle behind the cutting edge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tthc3pXo62w


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a drill doctor a few years ago, I had always sharpened my bits by hand but was finding it is now a bit more difficult to see what I am doing with the smaller sizes. It works okay, I use it when I have to, often with broken bits to get them back to where I still prefer to finish them by hand. I don't think I am ahead cost wise, many of the smaller bits I use are actually too small to sharpen on it, and can be purchased on Ebay for a very reasonable price 10 or so at a time so have become disposable items.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

woodchux said:


> Have an inventory of many drill bits - mostly standard sizes in a variety of diameters, some of them with broken ends, and a few rusted spade bits. After talking with a "sharpening guy" and his prices for each bit (@ about $2.00 each), looked on line & found "Drill Doctor" drill sharpening device at $130. Have you tried this device and is it REALLY worth the time & $ to get one? How do you economically sharpen both standard AND spade bits? As always your input is appreciated.
> woodchux


I purchased a Drill Doctor DD750X in 2013 for sharpening my expensive drill bits (it was on sale for $120). It has already paid for itself. I have some 18" long bits that I use for some deep holes. They are $30 and up for each one of the bits. It only took resharpening four (4) of these bits to pay for the Drill Doctor. I will occasionally hit a screw or other object that ruins the bit. Now with the Drill Doctor, the bit just gets a little shorter and a whole lot sharper.

I don't waste my time trying to sharpen inexpensive bits, I usually just go to the store and buy more. 

I have never tried to sharpen spade bits, since I don't use them very often. The holes they produce are too sloppy for my work.

Auger bits, I sometimes sharpen by hand, but usually just replace them.

Forstner bits, I sharpen by hand or just replace them.

HSS bits, I just purchase new ones.

Expensive bits I use the Drill Doctor. 

Your decision really comes down to these factors:

-> your drill bit cost
-> your sharpening skills (mine suck!)
-> how much your time costs, going to the store to purchase new bits


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have the Drill Doctor 500 series. I can and do sharpening by hand mostly due to speed. I have a large number of drill bits fractional, number, letter and metric. Sometimes I just spend some time on my dull bits with the DD. This is one of those machines that you will find that people have a love hate relationship. I really like mine. I am now due for a diamond wheel change.

Oh, anything above 1/2 inch I end out doing by hand. These are easy to see and out f the range of the DD.

Paul


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I gave my Dad a 750 series, probably 25 or so years ago, and inherited it back when he passed. Still works well. May still be on the original diamond wheel and I know it has done a bunch of bits. Sometimes it isn't the cost of the bit as much as the availability. I live in a small town in the middle of mostly nothing so needing a drill bit almost any time on the weekend is a 70 or so mile round trip. Since I never seemed to be able to develop the skills to decently sharpen a bit (usually end up with several different bevels :thumbdown the thing has been well worth the investment to me.


----------

